# Shimano Stella 10KSW - 17lbs max drag



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

I can only get 17 lbs max drag on my new Stella 10KSW reel.
Should it be much higher than that?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You should get around 51 pounds max drag. Are you using braided line? Is the line slipping on the spool?


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes PE6 Avani 10 x 10 jigging line - no - the braid line is not slipping at all - it was spooled by FTU 

* I use my Stella 8KSWPG instead & the drag was set to 20 lbs with no problem.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

had a similar problem and what happen was just a cosmetic flaw , the drags were under greased . Just a light touch of grease & back to work


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Let me try that - thanks!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I had one a while back that was over greased. Cleaned the excess grease out and worked like a charm.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would imagine its a grease issue, or at least it sounds like it. If you are still having problems then take the reel to FTU for warranty repair.


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> I would imagine its a grease issue, or at least it sounds like it. If you are still having problems then take the reel to FTU for warranty repair.


Planning on doing that as soon as I get back in town
Bantam1 - the issue seems to be with only 10KSW reel so far - any reason why? 
I have no issues with the FA models reels (20K,10K, 8K)
Now with Stella 20KSW, 18KSW, 8KSWPG - they are fine


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Its probably just your reel. I have not heard many complaints, atualyl this is the second one I have heard. The other issue was on an 18000. It can happen because people assemble the reels so there can be human error. This is why the reels come with a warranty.


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Bantam1 - I bought a spare 10KSW spool & try it - I am able to get 35 lbs of drag without any issue
So it will narrow down to the spool itself - when I get some time, I will stop by FTU to get it repair or replace.
Thanks!


----------

